# NIC cage for flemish giants



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2009)

so i had some questions about an nic cage for two flemish giants. i was thinking about doing in the closet area. which is 60"h x 30"w x 55"l

would that be big enough for two flemish giants? 

how would i make a leel sturd enough for a flemish? could a level even be done?

ifi were to make a hammock like thing, what kinda fabric wouldi use to be strong enough for a flemish, maybe two if they decided to both be up there?

i want to make access into the cage as easy as possible for cleaning and "decorating", how would i do this? 

i want to make the door with two panels that i use clips for to close. i was thinking betweent wo options, either the two doors and zip-tied together and they open moving up (like seagull doors on a car), or they can open outwards (like suicide doors on cars). but if thier like seagull doors then i thought they may be able to slip under. opinions?

also,wanted to make like a little bunny bed with fabric sewed up and stuffing inside, smart or stupid?

and what kind of rug could i use for inside the cage on the levels? there are cheap rugs, kinda like this http://www.designmom.com/uploaded_images/Picture-4-789839.pngwithout the fringy things on the side. would that be ok?

also was thinking that to help make them use the litter box put a basket hanging up on the side of the cage so they have to be in the litter box to eat it. and somehow hanging a food dish for them and water dish so that they have to be in the litter box to eat and drink too. theyve never drank out of a water bottle, so i could probably just put the food/water dish next to the litter box with some carpet/rug under it and be fine right?

had a sorta plan made up but with questions answered first will make it easier to figure it out. just didnt know how different an NIC cage is with larger breed bunnies


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello, i am useless with measurements and cant imagine the size you have described. I know they need a lot of room, and i suppose it depends also on whether it is just there home and they will be running around the house too or whether it will be there only space. 
some one with big buns is bound to come on and know loads.
i havent often wondered the same thing as most people with nic cages seem to have smaller buns but i dont see why it couldnt be made for a larger bun on a larger scale..
I would have thought a level would be fine but you would need wood supports under the lengths.
Can we see some pics of the buns or do you not have them yet x
Good luck would love to see pics of the arrangement xx


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 4, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> so i had some questions about an nic cage for two flemish giants. i was thinking about doing in the closet area. which is 60"h x 30"w x 55"l
> 
> would that be big enough for two flemish giants?
> 
> ...


*My only other advice, give your Flemmies plenty of time outside their cage. 

Also...for our Flemmie boy, we wound up getting a puppy litterbox (it's bigger than the usual cat litterbox), so if you can find something like that, it would help you out.

We also found a water bottle twice the size of our regular 32 oz water bottles (I'm so tired right now, I can't think of how big that'd be, lol), so we weren't having to refill the bottle CONSTANTLY. 

Hope all that helps! *


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2009)

well decided i MIGHT have the dining room open to build them a cage. will have to do measurements. but until i can trust them with not tearing up carpet and eating the walls...har...they will only have supervised playtime outside the cage lasting from 1-3 hours depending how stressful my daughter decides to make my day. 

also would be adding into the mix of the two flemmies a french lop if i can get them bonded. 

ill do measurements of the dining room which may be a better place for it...




*ok now another question.*
-would it help with smell and cleaniness to have a covered litter box?
-should i have a litter box on both sides if its a bigger cage?
-plus more than one water bottle on each side?



*ideas: (your thoughts or opinions?)*
-contruct a short level which a food dish could be put -inside- so food cant be thrown around or the dish. and get them a water bottle...or two or three.  
-use rubbermaid as a hide out (what if they chew on the plastic, is it ok?)


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Hello, i am useless with measurements and cant imagine the size you have described. I know they need a lot of room, and i suppose it depends also on whether it is just there home and they will be running around the house too or whether it will be there only space.
> some one with big buns is bound to come on and know loads.
> i havent often wondered the same thing as most people with nic cages seem to have smaller buns but i dont see why it couldnt be made for a larger bun on a larger scale..
> I would have thought a level would be fine but you would need wood supports under the lengths.
> ...



was thinking a lot of support...since ones 11lbs and the other 95.lbs right now. im thinking thier gonna take more after the flemish than the new zealand blood.

i have a LOT of pictures in my blog of the boys. had them for a few months. ill keep this updated on plans, costs, set up, and what notfor future reference for anyone wanting to build something for larger buns or ideas.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2009)

designated area for the cage.
90"L x 45"w x 45"h

-should it be taller than 45"-thats three panels.
-do i have to have a "ceiling" for them?

picture of the spot itll be





you can see Mimzy as a little speck on the floor next to the baby play pen.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 7, 2009)

new plan. 

roomies flipped about them being in the living room so they'll be where they are now but more space. and if they decide to move out, boys will get thier room if i can afford it  

will take pictures. working on it tonight.
got 24 peices for 17$ at target. was happy at that


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey they are loads cheaper with you, i paid Â£20 for 17 pieces here.
That sounds cool he will be fine until they get over themselves or move out he he xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

the box it came in! i was so excited!!





my helpers for the building of the cage!





Blake




Fallow




two soon to be happy homeowners of an NIC cage!! they were looking at me stupid cause i told them they were getting a new cage and id give them cheerios later if they behaved





Daisy sniffing out the area for me, helping with measurements and plans





Daisy passing out...she took a break. i told her she wasnt getting paid though.





peices! yay!





empty box...with no connecters. i was confused, i thought they came with. wasnt planning on using them but wanted to see them anyways 





first two peices attached! i was extremely excited and happy





da zip-ties!!





Daisy got fired





the beginning





i got so much done!!! -this is when i realized i messed up...but continued and figured id fix it later...((measured wrong))





two high!





i got a new helper sent to me...she tended to attack me more than anything so she got fired to





lol, three high!!! and running out of zip ties...dangit





tada!! finished!!! sorta.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

ok now ill tell you where i messed up on everything, im redoing it tonight when i get back from volenteering

there are two types of panels that came with it, that i didnt realize till later. but there are smaller squared ones and bigger squared ones. 
smaller squared ones shoulda gone on the bottom cause the boys stick their head through the bigger ones and im afraid thier heads will get stuck. also will prevent Mimzy from going and and out of thier cage while running around and the kitten throwing her paws in.

ran out of zip-ties!!! ya i know dumb right? lol

i dont like how small the area looks but im glad they have more room for now until i can figure out a better place for the cage...they might go into my closet but i dont want them annoying me at night and the cats litter box is in there...so ugh.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

the cage with thier stuffs in it...and a pink blankie lol





i still feel like the cage is so small for them  but thier happier cause its bigger and they get to be on the patio all evening too














the fired helper coming to see hwo it ended up





coming to me for cheerios they got promised
















they explored for awhile...tried chewing thier way out...throwing to toys towards the side like they were in thier way. i kept telling Fallow to stop being rude and he picked up the carrot toy and pushed it out the cage then thumped really loud. lol...silly bun

so ill take more pictures of the redone version tonight


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey good work, annoying about the diff size panels, but they look gorgeous in there and have room to run about and play. They will be out with you whenever poss anyway wont they xx
Good luck tonight look forward to the revamped version lol
Hey have found another bun to try adopting. She is a giant conti am really excited just need home visit xx
Dont know much about contis so am going to research them now, have looked into giants in general though. xx She looks just like your giant bunnies xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 9, 2009)

continentals are just a bigger flemish, from what i understand they are the englands flemish giant. maybe. but good luck getting her!! you going to try for a bond with all three? that would be cute!! two little buns next to a huge one!!


and they are out a lot. they spend nights on the patio running and playing and evenings right when it cools down and once fixed they will have more run time in the house once thier hormones calm down they hopefully stop being chewers.


ok rebuilt the cage, it looks MUCH nicer and i like it a lot more than the original one. 

taken with my phone so not best quality:












Mimzy is in there eating thier food...lol. she has no sense of manors!





binkies!!


will get better pictures later. planning MAYBE another level or something for them, they seem nervous about the one. may just add a fourth panel to the second level and call it done. dont know yet.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey that looks great, i like the second level. Mine took ages when they were not free range and had nic cage, they didnt go up for for a few days then they would sleep there all the time, i had to leave raisins up there lol

Thanks, yes am waiting to here date for house check and am really excited, she looks from her pic like one of yours, quite dark and huge up ears xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 9, 2009)

ya they were on the level banging around this morning when i got home, they have dragged a couple toys up there too lol. i think ill cut some carpet for in there as well

how old is she? bet your super excited!! think youll pass inspection?


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 10, 2009)

She is about 6 months i think as not long been spayed and quite young. I do hope i pass the inspection, will be gutted if not. Am hoping if anything is wrong they will just point and say change that and i will do it while they are there lol xx


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 10, 2009)

She is a bunny from honeybunnies leicester rabbit and guinea pig rescue called octavia, will try put link on so you can see her.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=17124

not good at links but she is the dark one x the website is rabbitrehome so search under octavia


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 10, 2009)

aww Karen shes beautiful!! 
wonder if theyll say saying about her being a single bun or you making a trio...




got better pics...will show them later. and got Sara's cage done...wanna rebuild the boys cage. lol. maybe i should change it everyday???


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks,yes i told them i was going to try to bond her x fingers crossed it will work x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sara's cage*





























Sara happily exploring her cage, she likes it


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

I put down carpet on that square that cardboard didnt cover, and going to where the carboard is cause they are shedding it, o well they have fun doing it so 
















so i guess this is a thread for people to look at ever if their wondering about NIC cages for flemish or bigger buns.  o well, it was fun!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2009)

Was just thinking, you could pop a cardboard box under your level for them to shred. That cage is awesomely huge... have your cats tried to climb it yet?


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey i have a dog crate like saras and always wondered how to make another level in, what did you use, is it an nic grid or something else.
Your big buns have an amazing cage i love it.
Mine love cardboard boxes too but always seem to pee in one lol x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 13, 2009)

Karen, I did use the NIC grids  just ziptied them together and tied carpet on top. 
if you can find NIC grids, then you could always use a carboard box and ziptie it to the side of the kennel to make it sturdier, just would have to replace it. 
Then you could always put thier litter box in the cardboard box 

Autumn: They have rolled up cardboard bits in thier cage that they shred, and i know my cat (the big gray one) wouldnt dare try. she hates other animals. but the kitten surprisingly hasnt tried that i know of...if she does shell probably get kicked by Blake  hes not as tolerant of her attacking as Fallow is


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool i will have a try at that although they are free range now but should i ever need to that would work well. xx


----------

